# Connecticut Newbie



## Ratherfly (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello all,

I've always been fascinated by bees. Loved watching them work. 

Hubby said, "No" to having bees. He's not a bee fan.

Still I pressed on. I ordered the Beekeepers Bible from amazon and hid it.

Lo and behold, along comes Christmas, and "Santa" brings me a beekeeping starter kit.

Guess he's not saying no anymore.

Thursday I start beekeeping class at UCONN.

Looking forward to this adventure.

Best Regards,

Tina


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Awesome! Really? Santa brought you a beginner kit?

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Ratherfly (Jan 22, 2013)

He did. Ain't it great???


----------



## bnm1000 (Oct 12, 2011)

Congratulations! My wife is from Mansfield and graduated from UCONN. Good luck on your new endeavor!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Ratherfly said:


> He did. Ain't it great???


Tell him Lazer has been a very good boy and he wants some bee stuff next year! lol

Good luck to all of us newbees!


----------



## Ratherfly (Jan 22, 2013)

Really looking forward to this adventure.

Not that it matters, but long ago I worked for a business that took in abandoned vehicles. You know how "bees" like to nest anywhere.

They would send me out to the most bee infested vehicles to get vehicle identification numbers. No fear, Tina was here.

If the mean bees didn't sting me, the "nice" honey bees will love me.

Right????


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Tina!


----------



## Ratherfly (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello all,

Went to my very first beekeeping class last night. There sure is a lot to learn. And lots of money to spend. 

It will be interesting to check back in a year to see how the journey went. From the sounds of it, it's not going to be easy.

Tina


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

Right,yet that reminds me I once heard it was important to not wear dark clothes and thinks like perfume. In the beginning use a little smoke too.


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

I forgot the importance of sort of moving more carefully and trying to be gentle and not unnecessarily bump the hives. I have never thought of trying to take care of a few hives as anything rather than down right pleasurable. The problem came when I had around 75 if I remember right and then it was just plain old work and not much fun. I don't remember ever really making much if any money other than one time when I did get $400 for removing bees from a condo on a steep hill. Getting swarms was fun until I felt I no longer had to wear a hat and got at least 7 stings on my bald head. After that I even wore a veil for a while and now I dress so the little darlings can't get me though I have the most friendly bees I have ever owned. They don't seem to mind when I watch them from just a foot or two from their entrance.


----------

